# Homemade Christmas gifts



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

This weekend was bust with crafts!! My kids and I made some snowman ornaments, I made some bird houses and am working on making an end table. We will also be making bird feed cakes and lots of baked goods and animal treats for everyone for Christmas! I feel like this year the holidays have snuck up on me!! So little time, so much to do!!! It's fun stuff though my house is a little messy too haha


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It sounds like you are having great fun working on your crafts! I hope you thoroughly enjoy making more ornaments this season.


----------



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

We have been making bird feeders and other wood crafts also.some we use for Christmas gifts for family.sounds like you also are having fun making things.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do mostly baked goods and wool socks. same people every year so I know exactly what they want. I'm taking the next 2 days for loaves and cookies. 4 want yule logs and I will make those Christmas Eve morning. the wool socks are already finished.~Georgia


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm testing the bird feed cakes now, I didn't want to use gelatin so I mixed shortening, peanut butter and honey all together and then mixed the seed in and pressed them into shape molds. They are in the fridge now. Not sure what to do if they don't hold together.

I'll be doing dipped pretzels, cream cheese mints, mini cheesecakes (pumpkin, peppermint, chocolate and plain) along with some monster cookies!! Some of those will be gifts! 

I am also going to attempt to make a sugar scrub for my mom and sister.

Then the end table is for my book binder uncle and the table is made of books  it's challenging and I'm pressed for time but I'm excited to get everything done!!


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

I decided to make some peppermint lip sugar scrub and some orange salt body scrub, smells so good!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't see why the bird feed wouldn't work. I make all mine same way with the exception of adding cornmeal. I press it into cookie pans freeze for a bit then cut in squares, put in a bag and back in freezer until I need them. I never tried moulding it. ~Georgia


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

The bird feed cakes won't stick together


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I painted a saw blade, made some frozen unbaked mini pies to give out, made a good bit of jewelry, and am trying to finish a quilt


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Tmama said:


> The bird feed cakes won't stick together


It's probably the honey that is keeping it from sticking together. Can you put the mixture in some shallow butter bowls and hang them? I sometime cut butter bowls down until they're only a couple of inches high and put different bits of fruit and nuts etc. in for the birds. I punch three holes around the sides and hang them from some wire or heavy string.


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

I wish I knew how to make jewelry and socks! Lol, maybe next year?!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Tmama said:


> I wish I knew how to make jewelry and socks! Lol, maybe next year?!


Jewelry really isnt hard, Im sure you can manage 


Earrings and bracelets. 
There are a ton of tutorials for these items on youtube!


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

Done with my cheesecakes, fine with the table, done with cookies and bird houses and bird seed ornaments and dine with dog/cat treats. Now just have to dip pretzels  hope everyone's Christmas is amazing


----------



## willowworker (Dec 4, 2010)

I know it is after Christmas, but I made some diamond willow projects for gifts; couple walking sticks, 3 candleholders, and a wall hook for a sauna. 

I am unable to do pictures myself, but I would lovvvvvvve to see pics of other gifts mentioned in the thread. They all sound wonderful.


----------

